# Ich Verzweifle am Z-5500



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Leute... i.wann renn ich mit dem kopf vor die wand....

Ich höre musik, und da soll ja schon bass drin sein, doch ist das so, dass wenn ich nur ein bischen bass höre.... das im Wohnzimmer so knallt ne... das ich andauernd ärger bekomme, und es leiser machen soll...

Jetzt meine Frage... wer hat das Z-5500 noch, und kann mir sagen... wo ich den am besten aufstellen soll ( den woofer ).

Also, wie gesagt... ich höre kaum bass, und wenn man dann weiter weg geht --> Bamms bamms bamms, aber wie gesagt... bei mir fast nichts


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

Wie seitzt du denn, wie hast du das ganze denn zur Zeit aufgestellt?


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

ich mach gleich mal ein Foto, vorher muss ich erstmal ein bissel aufräumen  





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Und hinter mir halt die Surround Speaker !


----------



## Player007 (26. Dezember 2008)

Also ich hab das Z-5500 auch, und habe den SUB unter meinem schreibtisch und in einer Ecke platziert 
Hast du evtl. die Gummistopper weg gemacht oder so, weil eig. soll der Bass ja vorne rauskommen (bei vielen anderen Subs wird der Bass auf den Boden abgeleitet).

Gruß


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

nö, ich hab die gummidinger nicht abgemacht !

Langsam reichts mir !

Bis kurz davor es zu verkaufen -_-


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

Linearer aufstellen! Schau das der Sub IN der Linie zwischen dem linken und rechten Frontspeaker liegt!


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

also genau in der mitte ? ok !

Aber i.wie klappt auch das nicht !


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Dezember 2008)

Naja also versuch es mal auf eine Schaumstoff Platte zu stellen und von der Wand weg das sollte viel helfen!! Also den Subwoofer entkoppeln!!
MFG


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Schon alles gemacht, kurze aber harte entscheidung, ich werde es wohl verkaufen


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja was würdes du denn von einem entkopplungssandwitch halten das hat es bei mir seh gebracht seit dem wummert nix mehr!!
MFG


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

Verkaufe nichts, mache es einfach so wie hier: LINK Das ist eine optimale Aufstellung!


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

wo bekommt man denn sowas ??

Mir würde es eig. auch sehr schwer fallen, die zu verkaufen.

sagmal... was hast du eig. für boxen  ?

Das Problem ist auch, das ich hinter mir vllt.noch ein M platz hab, dann kommt schon mein schrank


----------



## Onkelz-Fan94 (26. Dezember 2008)

Naja das Entkopplungssadnwitch besteht aus 3Scheiben Schaumstoff 2Weichen und einer harten und die werden wie ein sandwitch aufeinander gelegt und dann kommt der Subwoofer da drauf!! Meiner ist von einem LG-Home-Cinema System und der hat auch kräftig getrönt dann das ding drunter und fertig!! Werd ich bei meinem an meinem PC auch noch machen!!
MFG


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du Spikes willst: LINK Gleich die ersten dürften für dich interessant sein.


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Schon ********, wenn man nicht weiss was man machen kann -_-

Hab auch schon an ein neues Gehäuse gedacht, z.B. auf DownFire umbauen 

Ausserdem, mein dingens hat Gummispikes 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

Sowas nennst du Spikes?


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Ja, dass sind halt die gummidämpfer


----------



## Overlocked (26. Dezember 2008)

Die Dinger bringen ungefähr genauso viel, wie keine! Kauf dir besser gute von Teufel!


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Hat dein Sub 1 oder 2 Bassreflexrohre?

Auf deinem 2 Bild sieht es ja so aus, dass die Membran in Richtung Fenster und ein Reflexrohr zu dir schaut.

Geht da evtl. noch eins gen Wand (hinterm Schreibtisch)?

Falls ja, dreh den Sub mal so, dass die Membran zu dir zeigt.

MfG Pascal


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Hat dein Sub 1 oder 2 Bassreflexrohre?
> 
> Auf deinem 2 Bild sieht es ja so aus, dass die Membran in Richtung Fenster und ein Reflexrohr zu dir schaut.
> 
> ...



Nabend Pascal 

Also, der bassrefelxausgang zeigt zu mir, und die membrane zum fenster !

Das wars dann auch, kein 2.ter ausgang !

Gruß
Pascal


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Nabend Pascal
> 
> Also, der bassrefelxausgang zeigt zu mir, und die membrane zum fenster !
> 
> ...



Probiers einfach mal:

Membran zu dir, Kühlrippen nach hinten und Reflexrohr zur Seite

MfG


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Also Membrane nach Vorne ?

Ich habs jetzt mal geändert, und ich frage mich... hast du i.wie ahnung davon ?

Allerdings wummst es nur, wenn ich das tu --> 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Also Membrane nach Vorne ?
> 
> Ich habs jetzt mal geändert, und ich frage mich... hast du i.wie ahnung davon ?




Nö, bin kein Profi da drin.

Aber ich würd' das Ding halt so aufbauen wies der Hersteller vorsieht.
Und im Normalfall gehen die Kühlrippen nach hinten.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Warum reist du den Bass auf Max?

Stell den mal auf Mittel, oder ein kleines bisschen drüber.

Am System (nicht in der Software) kannst du doch auch noch was drehen, oder?

Keinen Bass Boost!


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

ja, kann ich, aber da ist der auch schon fast am ende >.<

Ich finde keine Software für meine Soundkarte, sprich THX console und so -_-
Das Problem ist... Vista X64


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> ja, kann ich, aber da ist der auch schon fast am ende >.<
> 
> Ich finde keine Software für meine Soundkarte, sprich THX console und so -_-
> Das Problem ist... Vista X64



Was für ne Soundkarte?

Hab selber Vista 64.
Und mit meiner X-Fi bisher keine Probs.
Man sollte es zwar nicht glauben, aber die haben sogar Treiber für x64 bei Creative 

Wenn ich bei mir den Bass Boost reinmache, könnte ich das ganze Haus wecken (Teufel CEM)


_Ich sollte mal meine Augen aufmachen 
Steht ja da, Audigy 2ZS_


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2008)

Bei einem richtigen Subwoofer ist es egal wo man ihn im Raum aufstellt, denn die eigentlichen Frequenzen die über diesen wiedergegeben werden sollen sind so niedrig, dass das menschliche Gehör sie nicht mehr orten kann, jedoch wird der Subwoofer bei solchen Brüllwürfelsystemen für weitaus höhere Frequenzen missbraucht.

Schau am besten mal, dass du den Subwoofer aus der Ecke rausbekommst, zu jeder Wand sollten es gut 1-2m sein, ansonsten klingt es bescheiden.


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Kling auch so schon ok, ich hab grad gehäuse und co zerlegt, das teil hat ziemlich viele macken ( gehäuse ) ich werde es wohl komplett mit Carbon-Folie überkleben


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Mal hoffen, dass der Link funzt:

Creative Worldwide Support


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Kling auch so schon ok, ich hab grad gehäuse und co zerlegt, das teil hat ziemlich viele macken ( gehäuse ) ich werde es wohl komplett mit Carbon-Folie überkleben




so, fotos hinzugefügt   !

Edit: Ich fasse es nicht, die haben vista Treiber 

Dafür könnte ich dich lieben xDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2008)

Also erstmal den Sub von der Wand weg! Und dann so aufstellen, dass die Membran zu dir zeigt (dadurch wird der Schall erzeugt) und die Bassreflexöffnung genug Platz zum "atmen" hat (dadurch wird das gehäuse ventiliert). Der Sub sollte zumindest mit Membran und Reflexöffnung nen mindestabstanfd von 1-2m zur Wand haben, besser wäre wenn der Sub an allen Seiten 1-2m abstand hätte, sonst dröhnts.


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Wie oft noch ? ich hab kein Platz wo anders


----------



## nfsgame (26. Dezember 2008)

Dann musst du dich aber nicht beschweren dass der Klang bescheiden ist. Mein Z5500-Sub kann frei atmen und hat einigermaßen gute Klangquali bei usik und bei Filmen bindet er sich super ins restliche Sys (Front über Kenwood KR-950B und Standboxen) ein.


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Bevor ich mein XP in Rente geschickt habe, gings erst mal auf die diversen HPs der Hersteller um nach Vista 64 Treibern zu suchen.

Und sogar die Lahmärsche von Creative hatten welche


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Dezember 2008)

Du musst im THX-Menü deiner Audigy 2ZS unter "Bass-Management" die "Bassumleitung" aktivieren und die Crossover-Frequenz auf 120Hz stellen, dann hast du auch Bass 


Das kannst du auch hier nachlesen:

http://www.teufel.de/download/manual/ml_cem_pe_v13.pdf


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Dann musst du dich aber nicht beschweren dass der Klang bescheiden ist. Mein Z5500-Sub kann frei atmen und hat einigermaßen gute Klangquali bei usik und bei Filmen bindet er sich super ins restliche Sys (Front über Kenwood KR-950B und Standboxen) ein.




Mach mir mal bitte ein Foto davon !


----------



## rebel4life (26. Dezember 2008)

Nimm ein Maßband und miss dein Zimmer aus. Dann zeichnest du eine Skizze und trägst dort die Maße ein. Vieleicht kann man trotz des knappen Platzes ein wenig optimieren...


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

rebel4life schrieb:


> Nimm ein Maßband und miss dein Zimmer aus. Dann zeichnest du eine Skizze und trägst dort die Maße ein. Vieleicht kann man trotz des knappen Platzes ein wenig optimieren...




Ok, werde ich mal machen !


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

So, Skizze ist fertig !

Den Treiber habe ich auch geladen, jedoch gibts da keine audiokonsole und alles -_- keine THX konsole, NULL !
NEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE Ich glaubs nicht.... ich hab nen Treiber gefunden, der alles beinhaltet !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Er GEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHT    !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Nächtest Problem --> Bass >.<


Überall wo Rote striche sind, kann man nichts hinstellen !




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr. Cox (26. Dezember 2008)

Funktioniert dein Bass denn nun?


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Dezember 2008)

Nö, so richtig kommt der immernoch nicht an 

Ich denke der steht falsch... ich hab ja extra die skizze gemacht 

Auf wieviel Hz soll ich eig die bassumleitung stellen ?


----------



## der_yappi (26. Dezember 2008)

Das der Treiber funktioniert ist ja schon mal der erste Schritt.

Bassumleitung so zwischen 80 - 120Hz -> Je nach eigenem Geschmack
ABER bitte keinen Bass Boost aktivieren!

Zum Thema aufstellen:
Besteht die Möglichkeit TV und Schreibtisch (ich geh jetzt nach deiner Skizze) nach oben zu rücken?
Oder ist das irgendwie befestigt / verdübelt / angeschraubt?

Oder den Schreibtisch nach unten, TV lassen, und in die größere Lücke den Sub zwischen TV und PC?

Einfach mal selber testen...

MfG Pascal


----------



## Overlocked (27. Dezember 2008)

Also nach meinem Geschmack sind bei Rock und Pop 60Hz und bei Klassik 240Hz 60Hz sind vom Hersteller vorgeschrieben.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

der_yappi schrieb:


> Das der Treiber funktioniert ist ja schon mal der erste Schritt.
> 
> Bassumleitung so zwischen 80 - 120Hz -> Je nach eigenem Geschmack
> ABER bitte keinen Bass Boost aktivieren!
> ...



Du meinst, das jetzt der Tisch vom TV dahin kommt, wo der Schreibtisch jetzt ist, und genau anders rum mit dem schreibtisch ?





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So hab ich es Jetzt !


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Was hält ihr davon, wenn ich den Sub mal unter meinen Schreibtisch genau zwischen meine beine stelle ??

Da hat er links und rechts auch genug platz, auf jeder seite ca. 1M !


----------



## Overlocked (27. Dezember 2008)

Wenn es etwas bringt.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Nächstes Problem -.-

Habe ein Kleines Loch in der Sicke Gefunden, wo auch Luft Raus kommt, wenn ich Musik höre !

Wie kann ich das am besten Kleben ?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2008)

An der Sicke sollte man nichts kleben. Wenn du noch Garantie hast dann geh zum Händler und beschwer dich...


----------



## Stormbringer (27. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> So hab ich es Jetzt !



mit 60hz ist das viel zu niedrig eingestellt.
dir ist klar, alles oberhalb von 60hz muss nun der völlig unterdimensionierte satelit beitragen? das schafft noch nicht mal ein gescheiter satelit bzw. das logitech spielzeug.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> mit 60hz ist das viel zu niedrig eingestellt.
> dir ist klar, alles oberhalb von 60hz muss nun der völlig unterdimensionierte satelit beitragen? das schafft noch nicht mal ein gescheiter satelit bzw. das logitech spielzeug.



So wird das aber vom hersteller vorgegeben !

Naja... ich warte immernoch eine antwort auf meine frage mit der Sicke


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Naja... ich warte immernoch eine antwort auf meine frage mit der Sicke





rebel4life schrieb:


> An der Sicke sollte man nichts kleben. Wenn du noch Garantie hast dann geh zum Händler und beschwer dich...


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

oh... hab ich ganz überlesen, sry *schäm*

Naja... Garantie hab ich keine mehr 

Was soll ich denn jetzt machen ?

Edit : Zur zeit beobachte ich das hier ---> http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&rd=1&item=290284391313&ssPageName=STRK:MEWA:IT&ih=019


----------



## rebel4life (27. Dezember 2008)

Ruf bei Logitech an und frag nach, was die dazu meinen. Vieleicht sind sie so kulant und tauschen dir den Töner bzw. die Sicke aus.

Wenn die dir nicht helfen können, dann kannst du ja den Rat mit dem Flickzeug für den Fahrradreifen ausprobieren, hier steht es dann etwas ausführlicher. Du musst halt ein wenig runterscrollen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (27. Dezember 2008)

mhm... fahrradflickzeug hab ich 2 packungen hier rumfliegen 

wenn bei ebay der woofer nicht teurer wird, ist er meins 

Eventuell würde ich dann den anderen auch fertig machen, und dann direkt 2 woofer betreiben


----------



## Stormbringer (28. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> So wird das aber vom hersteller vorgegeben !
> 
> Naja... ich warte immernoch eine antwort auf meine frage mit der Sicke



ich würde bei dem system locker bis 100-120hz gehen. du verlierst damit zwar die nicht-ortbarkeit des systems, aber besser das als reelle musikanteile zu verlieren.

wegen der sicke... keine ahnung. defekte sicken sollte man besser gleich austauschen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Dezember 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich würde bei dem system locker bis 100-120hz gehen. du verlierst damit zwar die nicht-ortbarkeit des systems, aber besser das als reelle musikanteile zu verlieren.
> 
> wegen der sicke... keine ahnung. defekte sicken sollte man besser gleich austauschen.



Wie du siehst ist es ja nur ein kleine Loch.
Ich weiss auch jetzt nicht, wie man sicken austauscht, geschweigedenn... wo ich überhaupt ne Sicke für den Woofer her kriege


----------



## nfsgame (28. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> Mach mir mal bitte ein Foto davon !


Hab gleich mehrere gemacht . Sind im zip-Archiv im Anhang.


----------



## BMW M-Power (28. Dezember 2008)

nfsgame schrieb:


> Hab gleich mehrere gemacht . Sind im zip-Archiv im Anhang.



Und die Speaker laufen alle Über die Endstufe vom Z-5500 ?

Edit : habs oben gelesen, läuft über einen Verstärker...

Ich muss dann gucken wie ich das mache -_-

Zimmer ist viel zu klein >.<


----------



## The_Rock (29. Dezember 2008)

Stormbringer schrieb:


> ich würde bei dem system locker bis 100-120hz gehen. du verlierst damit zwar die nicht-ortbarkeit des systems, aber besser das als reelle musikanteile zu verlieren.



Kann ich bestätigen 
Hab (momentan noch) die selben Boxen. Unter 100Hz würd ich auf keinen Fall gehn. Bei manchen Frequenzen sind die Sateliten (bzw das Plastikgehäuse) auch bei dieser Frequenz überfordert.
Na ja, und bei 120Hz lässt mir der Bass zu sehr nach 
Ich würds bei 100Hz belassen.

Anfangs stand der Sub bei mir auch in der Ecke. Da dröhnt er allerdings nur (auch überall im Haus, was ja auch bei dir der Fall ist), während man selbst nicht den gewünschten Bass abkriegt.

Nach langem experimentieren steht er nun genau unterm Schreibtisch. Da deckt der Bass auch meine Hörbereiche ab (ich sitz direkt am Tisch und hinten an der Wand, da ich nen TV im Zimmer hängen habe). Das "Bassloch" hab ich nur in der Raummitte, wo sowieso nur ein Tisch steht 
Die Basslautstärke hab ich auf 50%, und stattdessen alles im Treiber eingestellt (also mit dem Creative-Mixer EQ der X-Fi). Is jedenfalls präziser als dieses simple Bass lauter/leiser am Steuergerät von Logitech, wo der Bass eher dumpfer/dröhnender wird (statt "knackiger").

Den Downfire-Umbau würd ich lassen, da es damit eigentlich nicht "besser" wird. Sprich: deine (Zimmer-)Nachbarn werden noch mehr genervt sein.
Ob das System dann auch besser klingt, wage ich ebenfalls zu bezweifeln


----------



## Overlocked (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich sag es klingt am besten, wenn ihr die Eigenfrequenz von vom Subwoofer trefft. Finde es klingt dann sehr schön und voll. Bei mir liegt dir irgendwo zwischen 40 und 80 Hz.


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Ich sag es klingt am besten, wenn ihr die Eigenfrequenz von vom Subwoofer trefft. Finde es klingt dann sehr schön und voll. Bei mir liegt dir irgendwo zwischen 40 und 80 Hz.


die mini-sats sind nicht in der lage von 80hz aufwärts bereits sinnvoll zu arbeiten.


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2008)

Die schaffen auch keine Frequenzen von 1-2kHz, denn das sind die Mitten und die klingen einfach auf einem Brüllwürfelsystem bescheiden. Ein paar ordentliche Boxen und schon hättest du das Problem nicht mehr.


----------



## BMW M-Power (29. Dezember 2008)

ich hab noch Boxen von dual im keller... meint ihr ich soll die austauschen gegen die Front-Speaker ?


----------



## Stormbringer (29. Dezember 2008)

schätze das der verstärker dafür zu schwach ist (selbst wenns nur standard regallautsprecher sind).


----------



## rebel4life (29. Dezember 2008)

Der Verstärker schafft das bestimmt nicht, lass das lieber bevor du deine HT durch Clipping schrottest, hol dir lieber noch einen passenden Amp dazu, z.B. den HK610 für gut 50-60€.


----------



## BMW M-Power (29. Dezember 2008)

das sind so kleine regalboxen, 3-wege Bassreflex...

Klingt eig. ziemlich gut... zumidest besser wie mit den Kleinen Logitech speakern !

und... ein bischen bass.. kommt da auch raus


----------



## nfsgame (30. Dezember 2008)

Lass es lieber. Durch die Mistige Qualität der Logitech Endstufen geb ich den Höchtönern maximal 2 Wochen bis die durch Clipping den Geist aufgeben.


----------



## BMW M-Power (30. Dezember 2008)

mhm... das problem ist einfach... mein zimmer ist für so eine fette anlage viel zu klein ^^

Ich wüsste überhaupt nicht, wo ich die boxen hinstellen könnte !


----------



## The Rock (30. Dezember 2008)

Probiers mal ohne Bassumleitung. Und den Sub mal mitten untern Monitor. Und den Bass am System selbst auf 1/3. Das sollte reichen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (30. Dezember 2008)

dann kommt da auch nichts an


----------



## The Rock (30. Dezember 2008)

Probier mal am 5500 als Effekt Dolby Pro Logic Music einzustellen. Das gibt auch mehr Bums. Bei meiner X-Fi kann ich auch noch den Crystalizer anschalten, der noch mehr bums gibt. Weiß aber net, obs sowas bei der Audigy auch schon gab.


----------



## BMW M-Power (30. Dezember 2008)

alles schon ausprobiert 

hast du auch ein Z-5500 ?


----------



## Jayhawk (31. Dezember 2008)

Wie dick sind eigentlich deine Wände, bzw. wie empfinlich deine Nachbarn?
Na ja Ich würde es vieleicht mal mit irgend einem anderen System versuchen, Musik hören, so wie du sie hören willst (ruhig ein bisl lauter) Und dann die Reaktion der Nachbarn abwarten.
Einen Versuch wäre es vieleicht wert?


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Dezember 2008)

Meiner mutter ist da eher schlimmer wie die nachbarn 

Naja.... die nachbarin störts vllt. die ist ja immerhin auch schon ca. 65 jahre alt 
sagen tut sie trotzdem nichts


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2008)

Nimm ihr das Hörgerät weg, dann stört es sie sicher nicht mehr...


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Dezember 2008)

die hat tinitus 

Sie meint... kp sie nervt es halt, und bei ihr im zimmer fangen manchmal die sachen im schrank schon an zu wackeln


----------



## rebel4life (31. Dezember 2008)

Crackgamer schrieb:


> und bei ihr im zimmer fangen manchmal die sachen im schrank schon an zu wackeln


Schieb es auf die Baustelle vor der Tür.


----------



## BMW M-Power (31. Dezember 2008)

:   oder weisste... ich mach so ein Baustellen schild vor meine haustüre xD


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

So, hab den Sub jetzt mal Komplett wo anders Hingestellt, jedoch fehll i.wie dieser Tief bass, wie z.B. bei diesem Lied --> YouTube - FLO Rida feat. T.Pain Music from the Movie 
Step Up 2 'Low'

Setz ich mich auf mein Bett, TOTAL GEIL... aber wenn ich hier am PC sitze, kommt i.wie nichts an


----------



## 8800 GT (25. Januar 2009)

teile 2 Tennisbälle in der Mitte und lege je eine Hälfte unter je eine Ecke. Hat bei mir auch geholfen.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

8800 GT schrieb:


> teile 2 Tennisbälle in der Mitte und lege je eine Hälfte unter je eine Ecke. Hat bei mir auch geholfen.



hast du auch das Z-5500 ?

Also wie gesagt... Jetzt hat der richtig wumms, nur die richtigen Tiefbässe sind halt nicht da.


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Wie fehlen bei dir die Tiefbässe? Welche Crossover Frequenz haste drinne?


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

Du meinst bassumleitung ? 

Da sind 80Hz eingestellt, auch wenn ich die raus mache, hab ich nicht so richtig den tiefbass... wie gesagt, den hab ich dann nur wenn ich mich auf mein bett setze, aber am PC nicht.


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Die Bassumleitung muss auch drin sein, sonst stell die mal auf 120 Hz und schau obs da besser wird.

Vielleicht haste auch am Sub nen Regler für Crossover, die Stellste am Sub auf Maximum, da das Signal von der Soundkarte bestimmt wird.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

Der ist immer auf MAX.


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Naja aber man kann net wirklich bestimmen was für ein Tiefbass kommen soll


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Oder meinst du das der Bass lauter ist an manchen Stellen in deinem Zimmer?

Wenn ja: 

Das sind Raummoden, sprich der Schall verdoppelt sich da da eine reflektierte Schallwelle sich mit einer vom Sub trifft.


----------



## BMW M-Power (25. Januar 2009)

ja aber wie gesagt, in dem Link oben das Lied ne... da Klingt der Bass auf meinem Bett sooo Extrem Geil ne, aber wenn ich mich dann an meinen schreibtisch setze bin ich enttäuscht.


----------



## D.I.Y (25. Januar 2009)

Da hilft wohl nur das Hinstellen des Subs an die Stelle, wo es nicht so "dröhnt"


----------



## chris070 (25. Januar 2009)

Hab das auch gehabt aber seit er genau in der Ecke meines Zimmers steht hab ich klar und satte Bässe


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Januar 2009)

chris070 schrieb:


> hab das auch gehabt aber seit er genau in der ecke meines zimmers steht hab ich klar und satte bässe



z-5500 ?


----------



## chris070 (26. Januar 2009)

Nein Teufel Concept E Woofer


----------



## BMW M-Power (26. Januar 2009)

ja ok, ich werde nachher noch mal ein Bischen Tüfteln 

Edit... Ich hab jetzt mal komplett wo anders Hingestellt, und ich bin wenigstens ein bischen zufrieden... ist eig. ziemlich geil jetzt


----------

